# Wisconsin



## seung (Feb 7, 2015)

Does anyone know of a support group around the Milwaukee area? I am very isolated, and would love to meet some people who are or has experienced some of the difficulties I've experienced. 

My main goal right now is procuring a job, which feels impossible with my anxiety and huge job gap. I just went to an interview and found out I made it to the second round, but I also found out that the second round will be in front of a panel. I did well with one person, but no words can describe how terrified I am to sit in front of a panel attempting to sell myself as a potential employee.

Small things like talking on the phone and signing my name in front of someone make me nervous. I've improved a lot, but I'm finding that getting back to my normal self is insanely challenging. 

The biggest challenges for me is not finding any reason behind my anxiety, and not being able to explain it.

Sorry this is so long.


----------

